# Need help connecting ps3, samsung LED and sony HD theatre syatem



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm pretty useless with todays tech. I just bout a samsung LED tv (UE46B7020) a PS3 and I already own a HD dvd surround sound system (Sony DAV-DZ230). 

Could anyone tell me how I'll need to set it up so I get surround sound from all components? 

I thought just having the Sony hooked up with HDMI cable would give me surround sound (or at least sound) from the theater set when placed on T.V function. But at the moment, I'm only getting sound from DVD's on the sony player. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I downloaded the manual for you Sony DAV-DZ230 and it doesn't look like it has any audio-in jacks except for a stereo 3.5mm jack on the front.

Unfortunately, if that is true then you will not be able to get digital surround sound from any other components.

If you TV has analog outs you might be able to get sound by connecting a stereo male to stereo 3.5mm cable to the front of the Sony.

EDIT: Your TV does not have analog outputs so that won't work.

The manual for you Sony DAV-DZ230 does mention that you can buy an optional "Digital Media Port Adapter" but it doesn't really say what it does.


----------

